

Facebook Hit With Lawsuit: Could This Spell The End Of The Social Giant? - Peroni
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140107133638-64875646-facebook-hit-with-lawsuit-could-this-be-the-end-of-the-social-network?trk=tod-home-art-list-large_0

======
dancryer
The link is broken. :(

~~~
ColinWright
I know this isn't very useful for you, but it works for me.

And the answer is "No."

